# Birthday Celebration!



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

An amazing night enjoying some great cigars and some good drinks!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

how much you pay the girl to sit next to you?


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> how much you pay the girl to sit next to you?


So... are you suggesting that my wife looks like a woman that would provide companionship for money?:boxing:

Just kidding... oke:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

So uh. You done good for yourself.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

what did you end up smoking?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

jp1979 said:


> what did you end up smoking?


Duh, he just said she was his wife.

and yes i meant that as a jest work4play


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> what did you end up smoking?


Ended up with the BHK, it had about 18 months of age on it and was good but definitely could have used another year at least. Thing is I've never had one before and wanted to try it to see of I might want to get some more to really set aside and age properly.



Shemp75 said:


> Duh, he just said she was his wife.
> 
> and yes i meant that as a jest work4play


I know you were. I was just giving you a hard time.:beerchug:


----------

